# Getting ready for FET cycle - CGRW or LWC Wales?



## blou1 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi I'm new to this forum. I have one child from our first fresh IVF cycle. We want to try soon for a sibling using our frozen blastocysts which are currently in storage in our previous clinic in England (we moved when I was pregnant).
Anyone had FET at either CGRW or LWC Wales? Was it medicated or natural?  Interested in your experiences please. I'm leaning towards CGRW. Also, has anyone moved embryos from one clinic to another? Thanks!


----------



## Vixxx (May 3, 2009)

Hi Blou - I moved frozen embryos from a clinic in England initially to IVF Wales where they sat in the freezer for some time while I tried fresh cycles, then I moved them again to CRGW where I had a successful natural FET.  The actual moving was very simple. The clinic holding the embryos sent me a form which I completed and returned then arranged the courier and paid by credit card on the phone.  Hope it all works out for you!


----------

